# SDBoerGoats, HORSE FAIR IS OVER!



## SDBoerGoats (Jun 18, 2012)

1.    What state/province/country are you in and what is your climate like? Oregon, I live in the high desert. Warm to hot, dry summers, cold winters. Some snow. 
2.    How many people are in your family? 3 grandkids live with me, and my younger sister with Downs.  Marital status? Widow
3.    How would you define your farm? 7 acres, along Willow Creek, with dryland grasses and Junipers and sagebrush. Large boulders and hillside on one side, creek on the other. 
4.    What would you do with your spare time if you had any resources you needed? Build an indoor arena and start showing cutting horses again. 
5.    Have you ever built a house, barn , or other types of building? My husband and I built nearly every barn and arena, and all horse shed rows on each property we owned. Do you want to? Been there, done that but would build an indoor arena at this property. 
6.    Can you weld? Steel, aluminum, MiG, TiG, stick, Oxy-Acet? Nope. 
7.    Who or what inspired you to be a farmer/rancher, hobby farmer? Married a cutting horse trainer! 
8     Is it a hobby or an occupation? Both
9.    In what areas are you knowledgeable and in what areas would you like to learn more? Been raising, training and breeding cutting horses for 30 years. Stood many stallions. Just  started raising Boer goats 2 years ago. Would always like to learn more about the goats. 
10.  In what types of farming will you never choose to do? I'd do pretty much any of it, have raised cattle and buffalo for training the cutting horses, raised hay, ran a cattle feedlot. 
11.   Are you interested in providing more of your own food supply? Yes, would like to raise chickens and love to garden. 
12.   Where do you end up when you sink into yourself, away from the outside world? On the computer, researching something about horses or goats, or reading up on the same! 
13.   Can you drive a farm tractor or a semi? Got my own tractor! 
14.   Do you make crafts or useful items? Would you want to teach others how to do these?
15.   Can you legally have all forms of livestock where you are at? Yes Do you have any? Yes What kinds? Horse and Boer goats
16.   Can you operate a lathe? Metal, wood? Nope
17.   Do you like to garden? If so, what do you enjoy growing? LOVE to garden, like to grow tomatoes, cucumbers, strawberries, corn etc
18.   Do you fish? Bait or explosives? Nope
19.   How much space/land do you have or rent? 7 acres City farm? Country?Country
20.   Are you a Novice, Technician, degreed? no
21.   What is your farm specialty? Horses and goats Or what one would you like to learn?
22.   If you could create a degree and curriculum, what would you major in and what classes would you take? Artificial breeding for goats
23.   Do you do wood work? framing, finish, cabinet?
24.   Are you interested in herbal animal medicine? yes
25.   If you could live any place you chose, where would it be? Someplace where it is always warm. 
26.    Do you use a wood stove for heating or cooking? Pellet stove
27.    What would your ideal super hero/villain be?
28.    Are your family or friends also interested in animals? yes, they all own horses, dogs and I am partners with my SIL and daughter with the Boer goats
29.    Do you like to cook? yes Are you interested in whole foods and natural foods? yes raw milk? yes farm fresh eggs? yes
30.   What was your best animal experience? Learning to cut cows on my cutting horse, Doxie, who is 31 mow. Worst? Losing my very first twin does out of the first goat I ever bought, when they were already a year old and healthy. I've never got over it. 
31.    Do you forage or hunt for part of your food needs? no
32.    What skills do you have that help you be more a self sufficient farm?
33.    Do you process your own meat? Can or preserve?
34.   Do you use alternative energy sources on your farm? Would you like to?
35    What is on your to do list? finish fencing off my property so the goats have more forage. 
36.   Have you ever lived completely off what you produce? Would you like to?
37.   In what do you trust? Myself and God
38.  Do you make and fix things yourself to save money? yep
39.  Has the experience with animals changed your attitude or habits? I'm  a happier person if I get to spend time with my animals or if I get to ride my horse, because it makes me calm and peaceful, it's what makes me happy.


----------



## elevan (Jun 19, 2012)

Another one gets sucked in  

Welcome to BYH journalling!


----------



## bonbean01 (Jun 19, 2012)

Looking forward to reading your journaling   One of these days...maybe this winter when things get calmer (yeah right...at lambing time..LOL) I'll start one too.


----------



## SDBoerGoats (Jun 20, 2012)

yeah, well, I like to talk, and sometimes my kids get tired of hearing me talk about goats! HAHA! 

So here goes, my husband trained cutting horses for 30 years, I was his assistant. Broke all the colts and got them ready to be put on cattle. We had a feed lot of cattle, and sometimes a herd of buffalo to work the horses on. Now THEY were fun! They have a distinct personality, and once they are trained to "head", they never change. Each one is different, I always knew what their pattern was by their ear tag number, like #28 was slower, did a lot of stops and starts. #32 was fast and ran a lot, when she did stop, better be ready for her to take off again cause it would be like a rocket. They sure got your horses attention! 

In 2005 my husband had a heart attack while he was working a horse on cattle. Got him to the hospital, and they kept him over night, sent him home the next day with instructions to go to the hospital on Friday for a stress test. He died that night at home. 
So I did the training for a couple years until the economy and the gas prices got so high the clients couldn't afford it anymore. 
After a while, I was looking for something to help keep up with the weed eating around the ranch. With him gone, it was starting to look scraggly. He kept the whole place in pristeen condition. 
I did some research and natural weed control and found that goats do a super job. I did more research and settled in on Boer goats, they can eat the weeds, and I can breed them and sell the babies to the 4H kids for market goats. 

So off I go to find me some Boer goats! I found 3 nice weanlings, and one Nubian/Boer doe, 2 years old and bred. I am set. I am turning them loose on the ranch and they are eating away. I fall in love with the goats right away, they are so personable. But I soon found out, the one weed that I really wanted eaten down, is foxtail, and goats won't eat it! Not even when it is young tender and green. So......now my property is covered in foxtail and it is a running battle keeping the dried seed heads out of my poor German Shepherds feet, last summer he had abscesses in 3 out of 4 feet all summer long, with me trying to keep boots on him, (oh yes, that worked splendidly!) 
So the goats aren't eating the BAD weeds I wanted them to eat. And they are costing me a fortune in hay to feed in the winter. Because I no longer have 4 does, my son in law loves Boer goats and wanted to be a partner, so we now have a Fullbood Buck, a Purebred Buck, around 20 does and maybe 10 doelings. 
BUT my grand daughter took a Breeder's herd to fair last year and had Grand Champion Doe, and Grand Champion weanling doe and won a trophy for Best Boer Goat Herd.   SOOOO it's ALL GOOD! 

This past winter was our first big breeding season. Yes Spicey had a beautiful set of twins for me that first winter. I watched her like a hawk and she still had them all on her own, not problems at all, nice big doelings. I didn't know what I was doing, Thank God for Spicey!  I was in love the second I saw them. Cinnamon and Sugar, in keeping with their mom, Spicey!  
This past winter was a whole different ball game. The first 3 doelings I bought, Ginger, Amber and Sammy, were finally old enough to have babies, and they were first timers. Another Kiko/Boer cross first timer also. We did pick up a couple of fullblood does, this was their second time, so not much to worry about. I was a basket case! Worried sick about the babies I had raised from weanlings. And the learning curve was steep. Spicey, of course, had TRIPLETS this time, all drop dead gorgeous. And no problems again. Gotta love that doe. Which was good, because Ginger went into labor and pretty soon it was clear she was in trouble. Baby had a leg back. My daughter, the vet tech, was here and she reached in and fixed it. WHEW! 2 big bouncing baby boys, out of one of the does we wanted for market kids. Second one, Sammy, went into labor when I was in the house, no one told me. I get a call to come outside, there's trouble. Well, she'd had the kids on her own but the first one must have been stuck, cause he was really groggy from oxygen deprivation and barely alive, not even cleaned off. I whisked him into the house and got him warm and he perked up. Got him to drink. But he was having seizures, so couldn't put him with his mom. He would scream and stiffen up, freaked me out! It was like he was blind at that time too. I did a lot of research, gave him B Complex every day for 2 weeks, the seizure finally started to slow down but he could hardly walk. He wanted to and tried to but he would fall and couldn't get up. I just kept up the B complex, the little bugger ended up being the biggest wether of all! And completely healthy. 

Had some other bad stuff, one of the fullbloods, my favorite, got toxemia, took her to the vet and treated her, wanted a C section but he said let's wait til Monday and also said she wouldn't make it through surgery. I said well, it's better to get those babies out then isn't it? Well, he sent her home, she went into labor a day later and was too weak to push. She was on IV's the whole time but she was just too weak. We pulled the first one and saved him, the other two were all twisted around and by the time we got them out, they were dead. She died later that night. I was depressed about this for a long time. 
Well, that's the start of MY start in the Boer Goats. I will add more tomorrow.


----------



## Four Winds Ranch (Jun 20, 2012)

Welcome to journaling!
Was nice to hear about you and look forward to hearing more in the future!


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Jun 21, 2012)

I shall follow your jounrla like a hawk ----> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5iDPw_qjhtM OR GLUE!

Nice start, not the worst I've heard ! lol. Keep us updated!


----------



## Symphony (Jun 21, 2012)

Welcome to the Journals.  I agree its hard to find people who will listen to you or I talk about our animals for any length of time.  Its wonderful having this forum.  I look forward to reading your journal.


----------



## Catahoula (Jun 21, 2012)

I am sorry for the loss of your husband.
You have had quite a journey and your love for animals/goats helped you through the good and bad. I look forward to reading more of your journal.


----------



## SDBoerGoats (Jun 22, 2012)

Thank you all for your nice comments! I just might get into this journaling! 

Let's see, things were humming along just fine,  then in March we bought 7 registered does, all bred. Bad business move.  Bought them by pictures, pedigree and took the woman's word. The does were delivered. And Oh what shape they were in! Rough coats, thin, lame! She had trimmed them the day before and apparently it was the first time in a long time, she just chopped off the long toes. 3 stayed lame for a couple of weeks. Plus they looked like holy crap. Only one was older, the worst looking one. The rest were 1, 2 and 3 year olds. One had lumps on her jaw. Of course the lady told me she had never seen or knew anything about it.  I had blood work done and found out that 4 of them were positive for CL and the older one in the worst shape also had Johne's. 

SO I call her and she promises that she will make it right, and any losses she will make up for. Well, of course there's going to be a big loss, I can't sell positive goats! So I end up with 3 out of the 7 goats, and 2 them produced singles. At least they were doelings. Still have one left to kid, she is my favorite, a red paint fullblood. I don't think she is due when the lady said, she has a the belly but barely the beginnings of a bag, so I don't think it's any time soon. Thank God, due to their rough coats and bad condition, I kept them quarantined and they were never exposed to my herd. ANOTHER big hard lesson learned. If they don't have the papers in their hand, drive away. And never EVER buy goats by pics and pedigree, I don't care how well bred they are, or  how good they look in the pics, some people just don't have any morals when it comes to selling animals.


----------



## SDBoerGoats (Jun 22, 2012)

WHICH brings me to the here and now, this week.  

The kids talked me into being their goat leader. What on earth was I thinking? I don't have enough to do? So anyway, here I am, approved to be around young children, as no signs of violence showed up in my back ground check.  And so, while I am AT it, and since I have been a horse trainer all my life, the horse club really needs another leader. Would I PLEASE PLEASE sign up for Horse leader too.   Now I give lessons almost every day to my 3 grand kids on their horses, and in the afternoon they work with their market goats, and I pretend to be a judge while they work on showmanship. 

I traded one of my cutting horses in on a nice quiet paint mare for my grandson. He, 12 years old, has always been timid about riding. Now I think it was more he didn't have his own horse. He didn't know this mare from Adam, and had only ridden twice in his whole life. I brought home this mare, and the first day, he was trying to head out across the back 40 on a trail ride! Sparky is such a good quiet mare, which my cutting horse was not, I love him to death, but he is hot and spooky. Not a kids horse, at my age, maybe not even a ME horse! HAHAHAHA! Anyway, he got a great home, and Sparky got a wonderful new life with a kid who loves her.  Sparky has had some rough times in her life in the past it seems. She has a deep scar on her lower lip and in her tongue, looks like maybe someone did some severe bitting up. 

So I turn her out the other day in a newly fenced pasture. William went to get her that night, and called me on his cell phone to tell me Sparky was really lame. I go to check her, and she darn sure is. Her hock is a little swollen. We run cold water on it and I put Numotizine on it. The next morning the swelling is down, but she is 3 legged.  More cold water and I wrap the leg with Numotizine as the swelling is lower. That night I discover an injury on the back of her hoof and swelling around the coronet band. It's getting infected. Call my vet and run up to get some Uniprim and I wrap the coronet with an antibiotic cream. I wish I could say she is better but she isn't.  I am worried about her getting well by fair time. William has BIG PLANS for fair this year. It is his first year. In the past, he would visit me in the summer and always went to help his cousin Kendra, with her fair lambs and horse. Stayed at the camper, got up and went to the 5:00 meetings, helped all the kids wash their animals. One year his shoes got wet from all the baths and it was HOT. Then he insisted on RUNNING along with the parade so he could throw candy to the kids. His feet were like literally cooked! But he wouldn't tell me or quit. This kid really deserves to go to 4H!

I should back up a little here, my grand daughter Kendra,  has lived with me pretty much for the past 5 years. My 2 grandsons, Ricci and William, have come to stay with me every summer. These 3 are like the Three Amigos. The boys live in a pretty big town, and were not happy in the school system there. Lots of teasing and bullying. They have always wanted to live here where I do. So their parents asked if I would be able to put up with them during the school year, in the meantime they are trying to find jobs over here to relocate. 
OF COURSE I can. SO I now have 3  teenagers, well, 12, 13, and 14. They are a big help on the ranch, they live in the country now, they each have a horse, and they help with all aspects of the goat business, from helping deliver, bottle feeding babies, doctoring, feeding, you name it. They just don't have a market goat they take to fair to sell, they help pull the little buggers if need be, and raise it from day one, plus take care of the whole herd. When Popper had toxemia, they took sleeping bags to the barn and slept in the stall with her, with heat lamps, thank goodness, in January! I don't think they're city boys anymore! And all three kids made the Honor Roll! 

Fast forward, I am feeling really REALLY bad I put Sparky out in that pasture. I don't know what on earth she could have gotten hurt on, I have never had a horse ever get hurt like this! So this is William's first year in 4H and I get him his first horse, and I get her hurt. And 4 weeks to fair. 

I've also had 2 sick babies this week. High fevers, no diarrhea, won't eat. Grinding teeth. But after all my doctoring, I went to the barn fully expecting to find Rango dead, and he jumped up and met me at the gate for a bottle. Same with his sister Savannah, who was running an even higher fever. Gave her the same meds, and she did the same thing. I have no clue what is going on with them. But I am so happy they didn't die! 

Yesterday the kids rode their horses, William tried out his mom's horse Chance, who also stays here. He is a little cutting horse, out of my old cutting mare Doxie, who is now 31! And he is by our stallion, who passed away in 2004 at the age of 25. He was the last baby out of my mare and by Peppy, I had 4 of her sons still here and my husband had passed. I had given Chance to him because he was Peppy's son, but since he died, I didn't really want to sell Chance, so I gave him to Kelly. She put him in cutting training and won her year end awards with him, buckles, halters, etc. So that was a good thing. 

We didn't know how he would do with a kid, and William is a very green rider, and he has refused to ride any other horses except for Sparky, he loves his horse! But just in case Sparky isn't sound by fair time, we really need a horse for William to ride. 

WELL. We started in the small pen, then went to the big pen. Worked on loping, stopping etc. Sidepassing, he even opened and shut a gate with Chance. So after the lesson I say, OK, you kids take the horses out to just relax and ride around the ranch. 

I go to get a cool drink, and see an object fly by my front window.  Then I see something dash by the kitchen window.  I go to investigate and see someone slipping behind the barn. I go to investigate, only to find William and Chance on the top of this huge pile of dirt we have behind the barn! Then I find the other two flying around, and find out they are playing cops and robbers on the horses. In my front yard, my back yard, on top of the dirt pile, and up the side of the hill with the Junipers and sage brush. I warn them to not put the horses in any dangerous predicaments that would cause injury to them or the horses and I leave them to their own devices. They aren't going to learn to ride going around in circles in the arena. When their mothers were kids, they got up in the morning and took off on the horses and were gone all day up in the woods. They came home for lunch, ate a peanut butter sandwich, fed and watered the horses and took off again, I didn't see them til dinner time. Many times they rode with a hay string around Ol Tony's nose and no saddle. 

So the babies are better, gathered a fecal to have checked to see what on earth is causing this. And I am heading out to hose Sparky's leg off, I would give anything if she would just be 50% more sound than she was yesterday. But this morning when I gave her the Uniprim, it did not appear to be much better.


----------



## Remuda1 (Jun 22, 2012)

If you've got ice boots, that might help and banamine or bute for the pain and inflamation might get her moving more and help keep that leg from stocking up so much. Painting the leg with DMSO before you apply the numotizine (love that stuff) may help to draw, especially if you sweat it with plastic wrap. Whatever wound she has down low would probably benefit from hydro therapy with a hose as well. I would definitely try to keep it open so that it can drain and also heal from the inside out. 

Good luck with it. Its only the good ones that hurt themselves! Used to drive me crazy


----------



## SDBoerGoats (Jun 22, 2012)

I've been wrapping with saran wrap and Numotizine, and hosing the whole leg in between wrapping. I am about ready to do the DMSO therapy we used to do long ago. DMSO mixed 50/50 with Furacin and painted on the leg, then wrapped with saran wrap, cotton bandage and vet wrap. I give her bute twice a day. It bothers me that she will only put weight on her toe. She gets tired of standing on the one leg and sometimes hops on the good leg to get pressure off the other if only for a second. 

NOW for the update, I didn't have any vet wrap left last night and the feed store was closed. So last night just put the Numotizine on it. Well, the whole leg is swollen and warm again,  but the coronet injury is looking better. 

One of the other 4H leaders told me she has an ice boot I can borrow, so I am off to pick that up! 

Note to self, buy a CASE of vet wrap, so you always have it on hand, horses use it, goats use it. Just HAVE it on hand! 

Baby kids have been flying around playing like they are on speed. What ever they had went away fast. Still very puzzling.....


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Jun 22, 2012)

Wow, poor Sparky... Grr.. I'm jeaulous, I want horses !!

Glad the kids are doing better hope what ever it was decided it was done with them and disappeared, LOL !

Whats DMSO therapy??? Best wishes for Sparky !


----------



## Remuda1 (Jun 22, 2012)

Hey SD, I'd be very concerned that she's not getting any more relief than that with bute every twelve hours. Might be time for IV antibiotics and a vet farm call. It doesn't sound like she's responding much to the Uniprim. The ice will inhibit the growth of the bacterial
infection somewhat, but it really sounds like it might be time to pull out the big guns. Best of luck, I wouldn't wish the worry on anyone.  

All of the supportive therapy you're providing is great. I'll keep my fingers crossed that the swelling and pain are greatly reduced come morning.


----------



## SDBoerGoats (Jun 22, 2012)

Remuda, my thoughts exactly! I am hoping my vet is in tomorrow because I have decided we need a visit. I know the cut is going to look worse before it gets better but I didn't like the way it looks at all tonight. I did hydro therapy on it and knocked off some bad flesh but I think it's time for something stronger. 

Cochin, DMSO therapy is something vets had us do in the past, when you have an injury on a horse, like a swollen leg or hock. You mix Furacin and DMSO half and half. The Furacin is an antibiotic and also helps keep the DMSO from burning the skin. You paint that on the injury, wrap with saran wrap, cotton bandage, then vet wrap. It sweats out the soreness and bruising. Not to be used on open wounds. UNLESS you get a cut on a horse, usually below the knees, that ends up getting proud flesh, then you would put the same formula on the proud flesh and keep it wrapped, and it will dissolve the proud flesh. You have to change the wraps every day. I have done this for years and had amazing success with healing. Never had a problem with it. One day a lady brought us a horse to heal up because she had done the same therapy, but left the bandages on for 4 days. When she smelled a bad smell, she tried to take the bandages off, and she literally peeled off the poor horses hide! She was horribly scarred. So now I think twice, I never once had an issue but then I have never ever left a bandage on for more than one day.


----------



## Remuda1 (Jun 22, 2012)

Good deal SD. If you don't already use them, check out Jeffers Equine for your vet wrap..... And any other supplies for that matter. I also use Jeffers Livestock for the other livestock and animals we have. They have a great selection and I haven't been able to beat their prices. LOVED getting my orders in when I was training the horses , it was like a mini Christmas.

Another thing about DMSO... It's actually an industrial solvent and is found in tack shops everywhere. It has the ability to pass through the skin. Using it in combination with other meds will carry those meds through the skin. This is one reason why it's a good idea to use gloves when you mess with it. If you get it on your skin, you will taste a garlic like flavor at the back of your tongue, blech!


----------



## SDBoerGoats (Jun 22, 2012)

Oh I know that taste well, and it seems like you can never get rid of it. And when I am using it on a horse, they have the same nasty breath! I had forgot to mention that it carries the Furacin through the skin too and that is also a reason our vet had us mix it 50/50. Well, I know my clinic is open tomorrow, I just don't know if my horse vet is in on tomorrow.


----------



## SDBoerGoats (Jun 23, 2012)

So it poured all night long, and this morning started coming down with a vengeance.  I am standing at the window, looking across the road at the farmer's hay field, all cut and in the process of being baled, getting ruined. And the field of meadow grass hay that my goats and horses love, is being soaked too! A couple were in the bale, the rest is laying there. WHY WHY WHY does it do this, in the HIGH DESERT, always, the second half of June, when the hay is ready to cut? The farmers lose so much money, people like me are waiting on the new crop of hay, well, I did manage to get one beautiful 950 pound bale. That field was put in the barn, but the guy told me that most of it has a bad cheat grass problem. My bale is awesome, but I quit buying hay from him last year for that reason, full of cheat and foxtail. 

Well, no appointment for Sparky today,  as my vet is not the one who is on this weekend. The other guy is more a dog/cat vet and I seriously question his ability for that, SOOO Sparky will be going in Monday morning at 10:30. I hope nothing changes for the worst in that cut.  I am going out now to change the bandage and wash it well. Give her the Uniprim and bute. 

And I am thinking about putting Vetricyn on it. I have used that for everything to do with my goats from pink eye to cuts and it heals well. I've used it on me too, and yes, it does heal. So why am I afraid to use it on Sparky? Cause she's a horse? And I don't want anything to happen to her to make her not able to use that foot and be ridden again. I know it was developed for horses and all kinds of horrible wounds and infections have been healed with it. But still I am hesitant.  I know for sure it won't HURT her, maybe help her. 

The baby goats are all jumping around acting like they never had a sick day in their little lives. GOOD FOR THEM! At least something going the right way this week!


----------



## Remuda1 (Jun 23, 2012)

Hi SD, how'd she look at the bandage change?


----------



## SDBoerGoats (Jun 23, 2012)

Ehhh...... I guess the actual infected part of her coronet looks better. But the swelling is bigger. The leg didn't go completely down, even with Numotizine and wrapping, there was heat when I unwrapped to hose it down. I did hydro therapy on the cut, I should post pics so you can see the cut in the beginning, and now, it is swollen more around the coronet band. She is eating her Uniprim, so she is getting antibiotics. 

Stopped at the other 4H leader's house to pick up an ice boot, heading out now to put that on her for a while. I think it needs to get much colder than what my water is. So will go get that taken care of, and keep hoping for some progress.


----------



## Remuda1 (Jun 24, 2012)

It's really fortunate that she's still eating well, at least she's getting the benefit of the Uniprim. My snots go off their feed with a fly bite, it seems . And they will NOT eat their feed with any meds in it. Thankfully, the need for it doesn't come up often lol . I'm
5'1" and giving IV meds can really be a two person job sometimes. My horses are all thoroughbreds and at or over 16 hands. I have no barn, only loading sheds so stalling and tying aren't an option :/

I know tomorrow can't come soon enough for you and I think once she's on some IM or IV antibiotics she'll respond quickly. I'll keep my fingers crossed for that.


----------



## RemudaOne (Jun 25, 2012)

How'd she do at the vet?


----------



## SDBoerGoats (Jun 25, 2012)

So, it is not looking good for Sparky.  There is separation at the coronet band, the hoof is separating from the foot. The vet said the area where she cut it is the worst place and with those injuries sometimes no matter what you do or how fast, the prognosis is not good. He gives her a 50/50 chance for recovery. I am broken hearted, and I have not even told William the whole deal yet.

He put some kind of medicated gauze in the wound and wrapped it, it stays on for 24 hours, then I wash with Betadine only, no meds, and wrap. Will see how it goes from there, but if there isn't any marked improvement soon, I will have to let Sparky go. She is in a lot of pain as it is. I pray this works. She doesn't deserve this at all, she is so loved and William is so proud of her and the things she does for him. Sparky needs a lot of special prayers!


----------



## Catahoula (Jun 25, 2012)

for you and William


----------



## SDBoerGoats (Jun 25, 2012)

We just came in from riding and getting ready for 4H ride night, William rode his mom's little cutting horse. He is well broke but a lot more feel and gets a little irritated at a kid not doing the right thing at the right time. He has only ridden him twice and fair is 3 weeks away. No way would Sparky be ready for this, even if her foot DOES get well. It's going to take a long time. When we got home from the vet, the first thing he wanted to know is what happened at the vet? What did he say about Sparky? 

William asked me when we came in the house, after he rode Chance, so when can I ride Sparky again? I said, well, it will have to be when her foot heals. He said how long will that be? Me...Well, it could take a while, it's a bad cut. William....a month? Me...At least. William..well, then there's plenty of time left in summer if she's well in a month....RIGHT? I have to make sure my back is turned to him, I can't look at him, cause he will see my face and the tears.....I don't think he will ever ride Sparky ever again. And I don't even want to think of the day I have to tell him that. 

So gonna load up the horses here in about 45 minutes and go to the fairgrounds. Hope things all go well for William with Chance. He has already told me he would much rather be riding Sparky, the saddle fits HER better, his mom's horse it too bumpy, Sparky is SMOOTH....I hope Sparky knows just how much of a Queen she is in this boys eyes.


----------



## Remuda1 (Jun 25, 2012)

Good grief, I hate to hear that SD. My prayers are with you and her. What a shame


----------



## SDBoerGoats (Jun 25, 2012)

So back from the 4H ride meeting, Chance did ok for William, he is not trained for rail work at all. He knows of course how to lope around the arena and is well trained but not as a Western Pleasure horse. Every one wanted to know where Sparky is. We have several offers of horses to loan to William to go to fair and I may call one of the gals tomorrow, she used to work for my husband breaking colts so I know the horse will be a good one, it belongs to one of her daughters. Very kind and generous of people to offer a kid a horse to ride, I am deeply grateful. 

So hoping tomorrow is a better day! Will take off Sparky's bandage sometime late morning, as the vet said to leave the bandage on for 24 hours, after that the benefits are done. Praying it does it's job in a big way!


----------



## Remuda1 (Jun 26, 2012)

Thinking of you this morning. Praying things look better, was it a silver looking fabric that the vet put in/on the wound? If so, that stuff is like magic.


----------



## SDBoerGoats (Jun 26, 2012)

Thank you so much! I am so worried and stressed about Sparky. Feel like I could have done something different. Don't understand why the coronet injury didn't show up sooner, there was absolutely no sign, and I was doing up and down that leg trying to find out what happened to her. I am wondering if she got cast, because she went in the stall sound, and came out the next morning lame. There were several scrapes on her leg, and the swelling in the hock. Wondering if she got her foot hung up in something or just bruised that coronet really bad and it got infected. Her stall is in a long shed row, under cover, all made out of Noble panels. But then, no signs of a struggle  now, but of course William cleaned her stall while I was doctoring her leg. 

I have been doing all kinds of research, and think this is what is called a hoof avulsion. And treating like my vet suggested, with the medicated gauze ( I am not sure of the color since I was holding her head, but he said it absorbs toxins and infection) is the first step. Then at times, there is a cast put on the foot to hold it stable. And even a bar shoe is used to keep it from moving. I guess I have to wait a few days or so and talk to my vet again and see if any of these things are options. 

It is another gloomy rainy windy morning here. This is SUMMER! What is up with that???

The goats are all doing great. The babies are over what ever they had for a day, the new Boki's dehorning went well, and they are eating well also. Layla weighed 38 pounds Sunday! She weighed 26 when I brought her home about 2 weeks ago. Lilo and the yet un named paint doeling (because no one liked the name I picked for her) are just a couple of pounds less than Layla. I really like these new doelings a lot. Their rate of gain is remarkable so far. 

Getting ready to change Sparky's bandage, putting it off til close to 11 so it gets the full 24 hour treatment! Then I have to go find some hay since the neighbors field I was counting on got rained on. Drive 3 minutes down the road to get my hay, he stores it in the barn til I need it, such a sweet deal. And it all got rained on. DANG! The one field he did get put up is really nie hay, and I'd love a bale of that, but he has some part ordered for his tractor and I can't get it until tomorrow. IF all goes well and he gets the tractor running. 

I'm thinking just some summertime sunshine and warm weather would make everything look a whole let better.


----------



## elevan (Jun 26, 2012)

Today felt like September here in Ohio.  This sure is a weird summer.


----------



## SDBoerGoats (Jun 29, 2012)

So it's been a really busy week, what with trips to the vet with Sparky, trying out a loaner horse for William for fair, and lessons every morning for the kids, then working with the showmanship goats. And doctoring Sparky. 

I thought that her foot was getting better, I know, it's still a long ways away from being good, or sound. But still, the laceration was closing. Swelling going down. But today, when I took the bandage off, there was a new separation of the foot and hoof and the flesh looks nasty. Got to love my vet, I took a pic with my cell phone and emailed it to him. He called and said I needed to come get a Curasalt bandage and pack the would with it. I haven't figured out yet how I will get that done, since I am sure it will be painful. So after dropping the kids off to the Rockhound Show at the fairgrounds, I got the bandage, did my running around in town and come home, only to discover she only has one packet of antibiotics left. SO another call to the vet, she dare NOT go without antibiotics! 
I am getting SOOOO tired, and it is just beginning. Horse Fair is July 13, 2 weeks after, regular fair with the goats. Have to stay in the camper there all week and run home to take care of the other animals every night. I could use a nap right now.....no, I have to get Sparky antibiotics.....


----------



## Catahoula (Jun 29, 2012)

...and I worry about how to clean up after two baby goats.... You do so much. How do you do it???


----------



## SDBoerGoats (Jun 29, 2012)

You know Catahoula, I don't know. I took on a lot with 3 kids, 12, 13, and 14. But they are my grandkids and they love staying with me in the country and wanted to raise goats and get to show in 4H. Them riding horses means the world to me, I rode all my life and so did my kids. So them getting the chance means a lot. And raising the goats, the breeding, helping deliver, bottle feeding, doing the chores, it's all good for them. Much better than sitting in front of the TV playing video games! 

So it's a lot of work, but it's a lot of wonderful memories for them down the road. 

I got the bandage on Sparky's leg...it was kind of closing back up, so I tucked in the opening. This gauze draws out like 40 times it's own weight in infection and bad tissue. So I hope it does it's job and gets at least that much and more. 

Monday....will see if he wants to do something to the foot, open it up and clean it out more so it can start healing. Not looking forward to that, for Sparky's sake. But if the cleaning out will help it start healing, then that's what we need to do. I think I will make a cup of tea and relax. Kids will ride again in the morning and they want to go back to the Rockhound show. These kids LOVE rocks, thunder eggs, quartz. They have collected rocks forever, went through my dry creek bed for many summers, collecting anything pretty. I can think of lots worse ways for kids to spend a summer afternoon!


----------



## SDBoerGoats (Jun 30, 2012)

I'm usually a pretty upbeat person, real positive attitude, and I always think I can fix something or make it work. Well, I'm getting a little run down I guess. Sparky's leg is swollen up to the hock and looks like it's getting wrinkles.  I am going to take the Curasalt bandage off here in a few minutes. It is up and down with her, I think it's looking better, then the next day, it's bad. Swelling goes down, next day it's bigger than ever. 

And this loaner horse, that the people said would be perfect for my grandson. Things are showing up about her attitude that I do no like. :/A good kids horse has to do certain things in 4H. Back around barrels. Trot over poles. Side pass over poles, open gates, walk over a bridge. So many people think you just throw a kid on a horse and that's good. These horses have to be better trained than many adults horses are, and also have the solid kind of mind to be patient with a kid, slowly do the repetitive exercises a kid has to do and keep their cool. Well, Missy is starting to prove that she does not LIKE to do anything slow and methodical, she doesn't want to sidepass at all and if you insist, she will get snorty.  He was backing around barrels, which she did NOT like to do, and she over did, backed her rear end too many steps, and when the barrel touched her on the rump, she snorted and grabbed herself. Sorry, but I don't consider that a good minded kids horse. 

So I am feeling really bummed about right now, fair is only a couple of weeks away, Sparky is in serious condition and Missy isn't working out. My grandson's safety and happiness comes first and foremost. Many people say Oh well, he'll just have to wait til next year! 
My grandson is not a spoiled rotten child that has everything handed to him. He has gone to fair for 3 years with my grand daughter, woke up at 3 to feed animals, clean pens and then go to the meetings with the judge that he did not have to attend, helped every kid wash their animals, knew the show schedule better than the kids competing. ran the whole parade throwing candy to the kids, and his feet were in soaking wet sneakers on a 100 degree day, and they almost cooked! But he didn't say a word because he didn't want to miss a thing. So when he finally found out he could stay here and get to be in 4H it was like the greatest thing you could have given him. And when I got him that horse, OH BOY! He rode her every day, learned so much, took excellent care of her and all he has talked about is showing Sparky at fair, and how wonderful she was going to do for him. And you know what? When they took 7th place at pre fair, she still was the most wonderful horse in the world, because he said anything they did wrong, was him, not her. 

So this whole deal really REALLY sucks and I just hate it. I hate to see him so disappointed and worried about his horse, and I hate him not having a horse as good as Sparky to substitute for her. 

Ok, now that I have poured out all my frustrations and bad mood, I am going out to check Sparky's leg and sit there with her and say more prayers.


----------



## Catahoula (Jun 30, 2012)

I know you are disappointed and wanted everything to go well for William. I am sure whatever happens, he will know how special he is to his grandma and how much he is loved.


----------



## elevan (Jul 1, 2012)




----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Jul 2, 2012)

OMG ! I totaly forgot about your journal! Sorry !! 

Hope everything goes well   !!


----------



## RemudaOne (Jul 2, 2012)

Thoughts and prayers are with you today. Keeping fingers crossed that the vet is optimistic.


----------



## jodief100 (Jul 2, 2012)




----------



## SDBoerGoats (Jul 2, 2012)

Just got back from the vet, it is not looking good at all. The infection is raging in that hoof, and it is more swollen and hot. He took off some dead tissue and hoof, then squirted pure penicillin into it, bandaged with Curasorb this time. He said to leave this one on for 48 hours, and if there isn't marked improvement in infection and ability to feel good enough to put some weight on it, that she is probably done. He said her 50/50 chance is getting slimmer and slimmer.   At least now I have a time line.........

This is such a freak accident, with no clue as to what she did, I am so flipped out about that, I don't KNOW what happened, and I am angry that I don't know. 

Put the breeding harness on Remington yesterday and put him in with the does. Well, apparently SIL didn't put the harness on right, cause it is half off, the crayon is gone, and Remington's knees are blue! 

Well, it's 4H ride night tonight, so better get moving towards that direction. I sure could use a better mood about right now. :/


----------



## SDBoerGoats (Jul 2, 2012)

And I want to thank every one for their kind thoughts and words, and support. I am so bummed right now........


----------



## RemudaOne (Jul 2, 2012)




----------



## Catahoula (Jul 2, 2012)

SDBoerGoats said:
			
		

> And I want to thank every one for their kind thoughts and words, and support. I am so bummed right now........


----------



## elevan (Jul 2, 2012)




----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## SDBoerGoats (Jul 4, 2012)

Wow what a day! Got up early to drive over the mountain to pick up a wonderful horse from a wonderful friend for William. The gelding is 20 years old, has been used in 4H and OHSET. He looks like he isn't a day over 12. Has lots more experience than William, and I will feel so much safer with him riding this horse. 

Of course, had chores to do and antibiotics to give to Sparky. I walked to her stall with her grain and meds, and she met me.  Walking on ALL FOUR LEGS! Seriously, she was putting weight on the injured foot, not 100% flat footed, but 98%!!!!! 
I stood there with my mouth hanging open, in shock. The vet said if she didn't walk and show noticeable improvement in 48 hours, she was done. This is only 21 hours later. 

My daughter told me to not get too excited. But I can't help it, I was so happy today, I thanked God over and over. If squirting pure penicillin into the foot worked this fast, why on earth didn't he do it earlier? I am going to have to ask him that Thursday, as we have a date early Thursday morning. I changed the bandage tomorrow, after the 48 hours, and put on a Curasorb bandage. 

Well, I wish my jello would set up a little so I can finish my 4th of July flag mold. I am so tired, lots of stuff going on today, and been missing a lot of sleep. I am thinking I might sleep tonight. 

Hope every one has a Happy 4th of July! It's cool here, last year it was over 100 on the 4th. Tonight I have a sweatshirt on in the house! It barely made 60.


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Jul 4, 2012)

SDBoerGoats said:
			
		

> Wow what a day! Got up early to drive over the mountain to pick up a wonderful horse from a wonderful friend for William. The gelding is 20 years old, has been used in 4H and OHSET. He looks like he isn't a day over 12. Has lots more experience than William, and I will feel so much safer with him riding this horse.
> 
> Of course, had chores to do and antibiotics to give to Sparky. I walked to her stall with her grain and meds, and she met me.  Walking on ALL FOUR LEGS! Seriously, she was putting weight on the injured foot, not 100% flat footed, but 98%!!!!!
> I stood there with my mouth hanging open, in shock. The vet said if she didn't walk and show noticeable improvement in 48 hours, she was done. This is only 21 hours later.
> ...


OMG!! Thats SO good to here!!!!   !

Cool, show a pic of the mold xD


----------



## elevan (Jul 4, 2012)




----------



## autumnprairie (Jul 4, 2012)




----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jul 4, 2012)




----------



## SDBoerGoats (Jul 6, 2012)

Wow, no time to even get on the Internet lately, so much to do to get ready for fair. Horse fair is next weekend. How did it come so fast? I wait and wait for summer every year, then all of a sudden it's fair time, and there is only a month til the kids go back to school! :/ Summer should be way longer, I think. 

2 weeks after horse fair is regular fair, when all the goats go down. At last count I think there are 15 goats going,  so really have to get started on the clipping. But when? 

OK, so Sparky went for a re check yesterday. Happy to say she is as cranky with the vet taking off the wrap as she is with me. Her normal placid disposition is being sorely tried. 

He said there is yet another chance in the prognosis. NOW we are finally winning the battle with the infection, HOWEVER, he says there is hoof sluffing off and would have to lay her down, and cut off the dead hoof, and start growing a new one. Instead of maybe 6 months off with a cast and bar shoes, it would be at least a year, and possibly longer. And LOTS of money.  She would still have to wear bar shoes on the back, no problem at all, to hold the new hoof and keep it from splitting, etc. but the healing, etc and growing of a new hoof will take a long time and I will have to have a really competent shoer to do this. 

So she has gone from a 50/50 chance of making it, to even slimmer than that when the infection started raging. Was told if she didn't respond to the treatment in 48 hours, needed to consider putting her down. Which she did show remarkable improvement with the infection. BUT now, the long term, and the surgery. 

So decisions, decisions. Big ones. She's been in enough pain. But still eating like a pig. Her infection is getting under control but caused immense damage to her hoof. The surgery is expensive, recuperation is long. She is 16. My grandson loves her to death. I told him what the vet said. He says, So.....I will have to quit 4H for a year? I said she'd be off at least a year. And he said, well, that's ok, as long as she gets well. I'll just ride around home on another horse and just won't go to 4H then until she's well.   he has an amazing positive attitude for a kid, no quit in him.


----------



## RemudaOne (Jul 6, 2012)

Hoping for the best for you and Sparky.


----------



## SDBoerGoats (Jul 6, 2012)

What do you think Remuda? Should I go on with this? I'll post a pic of her foot here soon.


----------



## RemudaOne (Jul 7, 2012)

Well, I think that when it comes to this that you have to base your decision on your own personal circumstances. For instance, will you have the time, want to make the effort, and also there's the financial aspect of it for a 16 year old horse. You also have the boy to consider although, if it were me I would not risk undo pain or poor quality of life for the sake of the child. 

It's such a personal decision for each of us. But I have found in the past with my animals that THEY always make the choice for me and until that time comes, I continue to do the best I can for them. Once they tell me, I don't hesitate to ease thier passing. Listen.... Whatever decision you make will be the right one for Sparky. I've spoken with you enough to know that. I know that there are folks that would tell you it wasn't right no matter which way you go but only you can decide. As for me, I would support you in any decision you make. Hugs to you, it's a horrible situation to be in.


----------



## SDBoerGoats (Jul 7, 2012)

NO, there is no way I would ever keep an animal alive "just because", and even though William loves Sparky dearly, if he was told she was suffering and we needed to let her go, he would "get it" and never want her to suffer either. 
What's so hard is, I am told she has a 50/50 chance, then less than that and has to show improvement in 48 hours or she's done, and she gets better. It's been a roller coaster. 
The time to take care of her, that's a given, the bandages will be changed every 48 hours like clock work. I know some people can't get into the time it takes to do bandages on a horse, it is time consuming, and you get home late one night and remember DANG! I have to change the bandage. But I know that many injuries would have come out with barely a scar if someone had taken the time to do the bandages. 

Anyway, thanks for your support. We will give this a couple of weeks, we are doing bandages every 48 hours with penicillin squirted into the opening and a Curasorb bandage. If there is any change for the worse, then she goes back in and then the decision will be made. 

the kids have been working so hard on their animals and it is finally HOT here today. So I am taking them to the pool to splash around and just have fun. I will catch up on some much needed quiet time!


----------



## autumnprairie (Jul 8, 2012)

SDBoerGoats said:
			
		

> NO, there is no way I would ever keep an animal alive "just because", and even though William loves Sparky dearly, if he was told she was suffering and we needed to let her go, he would "get it" and never want her to suffer either.
> What's so hard is, I am told she has a 50/50 chance, then less than that and has to show improvement in 48 hours or she's done, and she gets better. It's been a roller coaster.
> The time to take care of her, that's a given, the bandages will be changed every 48 hours like clock work. I know some people can't get into the time it takes to do bandages on a horse, it is time consuming, and you get home late one night and remember DANG! I have to change the bandage. But I know that many injuries would have come out with barely a scar if someone had taken the time to do the bandages.
> 
> ...


 and have fun at the pool


----------



## SDBoerGoats (Jul 8, 2012)

So this morning I go to feed Sparky and see her bandage is down,, panic set in,  not supposed to be changed until tomorrow but this is a have to. The Curasorb bandage is still in place so no dirt got in it. WHEW! Still I take it all off and then see that the infection is back. I changed bandages yesterday morning and it was good, this morning, hot, red and swollen. Maybe God wanted me to know this?   I feel so defeated, I've done everything I am supposed to do. The vet did say if the infection comes back, we will have to switch back to the Curasalt dressing. But I wasn't expecting this, the direct injections of penicillin have been making amazing progress! What is up with this now? most likely another trip to the vet tomorrow, unless he tells me to just come in and get a different bandage. 

The kids worked on Horse Psychology early this morning, before it got too raging hot. Pretty cool class. They lead their horse into the arena,set up for inspection. Then tie their horse with a slip knot. Untie, pick up and clean a front hoof. Saddle and bridle their horse. Name parts of the horse as asked by the judge, name parts of tack. Tell the function of whatever bit they are using on their horse. Demonstrate mounting their horse and ride out of the arena. The older boy has to describe the symptoms of unsoundness. 
I asked them every part of the horse, the foot, hoof, tack, even silly things, like where are your horses ears? His tail? Where is your saddle?  And every part of the hoof I could think of! They should know it backwards and forwards. Fun, informative class and actually showing what they know. 

Now that all practice is done and stalls are cleaned they are going swimming again. They had a blast yesterday and ran into some friends from school, so they proclaimed it an awesome day. They deserve some pool time, they work hard on their animals every day, most of the day. Time for some reward time.


----------



## SDBoerGoats (Jul 9, 2012)

HOLY COW it's hot! Had the shoer here all day it seems, she got sick to her stomach from the heat right after the last horse. At least I hope it was the heat and not some virus, cause I don't need to catch anything now! 

Got all the horses trimmed for the show. Tonight is the last 4H ride night before Horse Fair, and also helmet check and record books check. I think we're good to go for the horse show. William is getting along really well with Jayden, his latest loaner horse. He only has 4 days! 

the BIG THING IS.....OH GOOD LORD! Have we got goats to get clipped. 15, at my last count. Then the kids tell me they are all adding a few more here and there. OH NO WE ARE NOT! I don't have the time to clip 25 goats before fair! And they need some time to grow some hair back, so we are late as it is. Going to start clipping tomorrow morning at 6, going to set up under a shade tree and hook up an extension cord and get some done before it hits 100*. 

Tomorrow is bandage change for Sparky....crossing my fingers that her foot is better.....


----------



## RemudaOne (Jul 9, 2012)

LOL, make sure you stay hydrated tomorrow!  I am picturing you as a little tasmanian devil getting all those goats clipped .  Good luck with it and will be keeping fingers crossed for the bandage change too.


----------



## jodief100 (Jul 10, 2012)

You amaze me......


----------



## autumnprairie (Jul 10, 2012)

jodief100 said:
			
		

> You amaze me......


X2


----------



## SDBoerGoats (Jul 12, 2012)

Awwww thanks you guys!

Horse fair is Friday. Today went to my favorite store, Big R, for fair supplies, horse shampoo, rubber bands to band manes, new Wranglers, fly spray. It is so hot and the flies are driving the horses nuts.

Sparky is on Naxcel now, and bandage change tomorrow. 

Remington has been turned out with the does for over a week now....another 

Got new clipper blades today so can finish the clipping, was told by another goat person who shows many goats, that we do not have to shave the breeding does, just the market goats. SO I am so happy about that, I hate shaving them BUT what if she is wrong??????

Both daughters are here tonight, Aunt Vicki will help the kids with everything to do with preparing for the show, she is good with showmanship and all the rest, she showed her horse for years, Kelly can help with all the baths and clipping. Hmmmmmm, think they got it covered, maybe I will just kick back in the hammock, iced tea in hand.........

Most likely won't be back for a few days.......


----------



## SDBoerGoats (Jul 15, 2012)

Horse fair is over and the kids did great!  I am so proud of them all. So many people came to me and told me how they were so impressed at how far the kids had come since they joined 4H in May. I didn't realize that others could see how much they had learned. 

Kendra, my grand daughter, 13, had a hellacious horse this year. Her mom bought her the horse because of her color. :/ A loud colored paint. WELL let's just say I never buy a horse cause it's flashy, first off comes the mind. I therefore, ended up with many sorrel or bay quarter horses. Maybe a white sock or two. But good solid minded horses. This mare was so pig minded, and wouldn't take her right lead to save her life. She would take off running so fast it was scary.  I found out a lot of background on her, how she was raced down the road, etc. Maybe mama should have done that before she bought her?  Kendra lives with me, her mother was here twice to help her with the horse. We did many MANY hours of Down Under Horsemanship, western pleasure loping exercises to slow her down. (something I never knew about, as I ride and train cutting horses. ) 5 months later, at Horse Fair, Kendra and Angel take Grand Champion Western Eq, First Blue Showmanship Junior, Grand Champion Horse Psychology, Blue Trail. 

Now for the boys, they just started riding in May. They have been on a gentle horse I used to own a couple of times but he was old and got too arthritic for them to ride much. Ricci, 14, ended up using my middle daughter's horse, Cat. She is a finished Western Pleasure horse, but he had to learn all of the places to cue her, and I am big on LEGS LEGS LEGS and less hand to ride a horse. He loves the mechanics of haunch turns and side passing. He picked up on it fast, and has a natural good seat and balance. Even though he is a beginner, the show office moved him up to Intermediate, the day of the show! Doing patterns in Showmanship he had never seen. He was Grand Champion in Showmanship! Both the boys wore ties, the judge commented in the judges meeting in the morning how impressed she was that the boys wore ties like the guys do in the BIG TIME Showmanship shows. HAHAHA. They were embarrassed. Ricci also took Blue Western Eq, Blue Horse Psychology and Blue Trail!!!!

Now for William, 12, the "owner" of Sparky, who lost his mount 3 weeks before fair, and had to try and find a horse to ride, and had a couple of wild rides on horses people said were dead broke, bomb proof etc for my "60 day" grandson. These horses didn't even have 60 days on them! 
We ended up finding a wonderful 20 year old ex show horse from a good friend, who said she didn't know how he would do, since her little 3 year old had been trotting around him. Well, Jayden remembered it all. And William and Jayden were quite a team. They took Grand Champion in Trail, Blue in Western Eq, Blue in Horse Psychology and Blue in Showmanship! 

I am so proud of them all, they worked so hard and William and Kendra had immense obstacles to over come, and they did it. NOW tomorrow morning, GOAT CLIPPING! They are so excited for Fair, and it is coming at us like a run away train. SO much to do to get ready. But somehow, it all seems to fall into place. 

Ricci got a board and made a super nice sign for our goat club to hang with a router, and he is going to make name signs for each of the kids this week. I am thinking I am going to have to get some goat coats for the ones getting clipped. It is still in the low 90's but the last 3 nights around 3 in the morning, I start pulling the covers on and wish my fan would turn itself off, cause I am too tired to get up and do it! 

Sparky seems to be getting better. Her foot is of course, still open, but it is looking like the infection is getting under control. I don't have much of an opening to squirt in the penicillin anymore. Today when I checked on her, she was standing with both back feet flat on the ground, the injured foot maybe a tiny bit off the ground. Tomorrow is bandage change day. 

I am wondering.....if the hoof is going to grow back, why do I have to have the old hoof cut off? Why can't I just let the new hoof grow, have the shoer put a bar shoe on, and then trim off the damaged hoof as necessary? I have had shoers I have talked to ask me the same thing, when I tell them what happened to her. Of course, I can't do anything until the foot is completely healed.


----------



## RemudaOne (Jul 15, 2012)

WOW!! Good for you and good for the kids . So glad they all did so well. Glad too, to hear that Sparky is looking better. Just take it day by day..... Not even the vets can predict 100% for sure how these things will go. I say, if you're seeing improvement, keep doing what you're doing. I had that one very well respected equine sports surgeon tell me that my mare's leg would be as big around as a basketball without surgery. We didn't do the surgery and she's out in the pasture raising nine kinds of he?? right now. You could not see the fracture if I pointed it out to you. It was a lot of work, but worth every minute. 

Keep up the good work! I can't wait to hear how the kids do with thier goats .


----------



## ILuvSheep (Jul 16, 2012)

RemudaOne said:
			
		

> WOW!! Good for you and good for the kids . So glad they all did so well. Glad too, to hear that Sparky is looking better. Just take it day by day..... Not even the vets can predict 100% for sure how these things will go. I say, if you're seeing improvement, keep doing what you're doing. I had that one very well respected equine sports surgeon tell me that my mare's leg would be as big around as a basketball without surgery. We didn't do the surgery and she's out in the pasture raising nine kinds of he?? right not. You could not see the fracture if I pointed it out to you. It was a lot of work, but worth every minute.
> 
> Keep up the good work! I can't wait to hear how the kids do with thier goats .


x2

I want to do 4-h sooo bad but i keep forgetting to call the place and join  

So glad it went well!!!!! I am SO jeaulous.. i want a horse... lol. Sounds like your kids are WONDERFUL!!! Keep it up, and  that sparky gets better!!


----------



## Catahoula (Jul 16, 2012)

for the kids and Sparky!


----------



## autumnprairie (Jul 16, 2012)

Catahoula said:
			
		

> for the kids and Sparky!


X2


----------



## SDBoerGoats (Jul 16, 2012)

ILuvSheep said:
			
		

> RemudaOne said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ILuvSheep, you really should get signed up, it is so good for kids, they have so much fun and look forward to it all year. Of course, it is not just a few months around fair time, you have your animals all the time to care for. My kids are all taking a breeders herd of Boer goats, which is 3 does each, and they are also taking an off spring, for Dam and Doe, then there is the class of 3 off spring by the same buck, plus their market goats, and that is a lot of work. We do horses too, and that is the week before regular fair, but takes a lot of time away from getting the goats ready. IF they took less goats, no problem, but they would take the whole herd if I let them!


----------



## SDBoerGoats (Jul 16, 2012)

Thanks so much everyone, we are all pumped.   Today is very breezy and cool, not a good day to bathe goats! It's July! And we were over a hundred for 2 weeks getting ready for horse fair, now today when it is over, a cool windy day.  I just might clip them dirty and put their coats on, I know it is bad for my clipper blades but they have to be done. Can always buy new blades. 

AND there is the kick off of the Fair Parade this Saturday and they want to ride their horses through the parade. They wanted to take some goats too but I said no. At the time I thought it would be over 100* and I didn't want the goats stressed being led through the parade, these are after all, ranch goats. They don't go to town much, only to fair.
So we are putting off the clipping and/or bathing til this afternoon and heading to town to my favorite store, Big R!!!!! To get a few extra hay bags for the goats, grain pans, goat coats, livestock shampoo, etc.


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Jul 16, 2012)

SDBoerGoats said:
			
		

> ILuvSheep said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL! I know, but I can't remember the name of the 4-H club near us :/ I want to show my chickens, and then since we have some nigerian dwarfs now I want to show them!! Grr... Im looking up the name now ! The only stupid 4-H clubs (yes im calling them stupid cause im frustrated, LOL) are HORSE 4-H clubs which I would be giddy except I don't have a horse!!! 
(Me and Iluvsheep are the same person but i lost my password for ILS-my origanal account- so i made THIS one, and now on one comp im signed in as ILS and on the other CBL, so call me either one  )

What are you cliping? Their hooves?


----------



## SDBoerGoats (Jul 17, 2012)

We're trimming their coats, I don't know why a goat has to be shaved to be shown. I think it is stupid, I really do. Give them a good bath and trim their whiskers, hooves etc, like they do with show horses. But nope, they have to be shaved. Just finished 3 of the market goats this afternoon, I am WHIPPED! Would love to take a nap right now but have to run to the feed store for supplies. Can't find the huge bottle of B Complex I bought a couple of weeks ago and it's time for the goats weekly B complex. I probably left if in a goat pen somewhere the last time I used it. 
I'd love a shower right now, cause I am all whiskery but only have about an hour til they close, so better just spruce up and go. A nap after the shower sounds good too.......


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Jul 17, 2012)

SDBoerGoats said:
			
		

> We're trimming their coats, I don't know why a goat has to be shaved to be shown. I think it is stupid, I really do. Give them a good bath and trim their whiskers, hooves etc, like they do with show horses. But nope, they have to be shaved. Just finished 3 of the market goats this afternoon, I am WHIPPED! Would love to take a nap right now but have to run to the feed store for supplies. Can't find the huge bottle of B Complex I bought a couple of weeks ago and it's time for the goats weekly B complex. I probably left if in a goat pen somewhere the last time I used it.
> I'd love a shower right now, cause I am all whiskery but only have about an hour til they close, so better just spruce up and go. A nap after the shower sounds good too.......


Oh, that is stupid.. I understand if they were SHEEP, but these are goats..... 

Hope you can get them all done w/o wearing yourself out to much!!  Best of luck!


----------



## SDBoerGoats (Jul 18, 2012)

So...got 4 more goats bathed today, the doelings. Just wanted to wash them and get all dead hair off, they will get bathed again probably Monday. Have all the breeders to bathe tomorrow, I think there's 5 or 6 of them, and also trim their feet. 
Went shopping today and got some canvas and will be making goat coats tonight, I think I can pull this off! The sleezy sheep socks aren't working, well, on one goat they are, but they are too big for the other market goats so I will try and make them each a blanket. 

Which reminds me, I better get off the computer and get started. Time is running out.


----------



## SDBoerGoats (Jul 21, 2012)

The kids took their horses and rode in the Fair Parade this morning, they were dressed up as the Fun Police, giving tickets to people for not having enough fun. While we are waiting for the judge, I see in the distance a couple of Boer goats being led. The closer they get I am like HEY! That's Stinger and Vinnie! Two market goats we sold to the Principal and Vice Principal of the kids middle school. 
I was impressed with the way they have turned out, Vinnie was the smallest of our group that was left for sale but he has really developed into a very nice market wether. Stinger was awesome when we sold him, and I told the kids they should have kept him, he was the biggest baby we had. Anyway, the kids had fun, but we are all getting worn out. Every one crashed when we got home and took a nap! 

Tonight is pen set up at the fairgrounds, then Sunday and Monday to get ready, then Tuesday morning weigh in and all animals have to be taken to fair. And will be a whole week of camping at the fairgrounds. 
Have to run to the feed store soon and get more Developer to make sure we have enough through fair. I think we have just about everything else we could ever need, at least from the receipts from Big R it looks like it!


----------

